# How to rebuild the sex life?



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's the story. I'm 49 and she 47. We just got back together recently after a 4 month split. been together for 2 years. We were engaged and living wait for her to make the move? 

Help! Who has gone thru this. And what worked. y. She won't kiss except little pecks, not the deep forever kind we had. She won't sex text. She doesn't like it when I go fur a quick feel. All of this she used to love. 

Do I continue to pour it on? Do I back off totally and wait for her to make the move? 

Help! Who has gone thru this. And what worked.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

*How to rebuild the sex life?*



jdesey said:


> Here's the story. I'm 49 and she 47. We just got back together recently after a 4 month split. been together for 2 years. We were engaged and living wait for her to make the move?
> 
> Help! Who has gone thru this. And what worked. y. She won't kiss except little pecks, not the deep forever kind we had. She won't sex text. She doesn't like it when I go fur a quick feel. All of this she used to love.
> 
> ...


*My gal sex drive is down.*



jdesey said:


> Here's the story. I'm 49 and she 47. We just got back together recently after a 4 month split. been together for 2 years. We were engaged and living wait for her to make the move? Help! Who has gone thru this. And what worked. y. She won't kiss except little pecks, not the deep forever kind we had. She won't sex text. She doesn't like it when I go fur a quick feel. All of this she used to love. Do I continue to pour it on? Do I back off totally and wait for her to make the move? Help! Who has gone thru this. And what worked.


Considering you have already received a number of helpful responses, why post this twice with exactly the same text on Talk About Marriage?

What on earth does the highlighted and bolded text as quoted below mean?



jdesey said:


> We were engaged and *living wait for her to make the move?*


Reference your statement as highlighted, bolded and quoted below, are you a plushie?



jdesey said:


> She doesn't like it when I go *fur* a quick feel.


With respect to adult relationships your posts give me the impression that you seem to be quite irresponsible and rather naive as well, consequently I can't help but wonder if you really are 49 years old or even over 18 for that matter?

If your age and relationship is as you describe, is this the first sexual relationship you have ever had?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You know, you've got 18 threads started since you joined 4 months ago. If you had included this information in all of your threads, you would be getting actual help.

From this thread 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/317170-how-get-her-forgiveness.html?highlight=



> How to get her forgiveness
> I have hurt my gal so much last year. She has hurt me as well. We broke up in November and I moved out. We are 49 and 46. I asked her to marry me last year and things were good. I made humongous mistakes that made us without a home and no money. How do I get her to give me another chance. How do we rebuild and move forward. She still talks to me. But she is so damaged.



Excuse me but SHE'S DAMAGED????? Dude you caused a homeless penniless situation. Meanwhile you wanna get laid and wonder why she won't say she loves you first? 
@Personal, I thought the term was furry?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Both of you need to get healthy as individuals and then date other people.

Right now you two are both seriously screwed up and really not good for each other or anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

jdesey said:


> Do I continue to pour it on? Do I back off totally and wait for her to make the move?


#1 Throw a passive aggressive tantrum.
#2 Blame everyone but yourself for all your problems.
#3 Get angry and walk away.
#4 Eat a cheeseburger.
#5 Feel sorry for yourself.
#6 Begin to get angry again.
#7 Decide to do something about it.
#8 Repeat steps 1-7 as needed.
#9 Be humble and ask your dad for some money.
#10 Get IRATA certified.
#11 Start living life as an adventure and earning some serious cash on industrial sites!










#12 Find a new and better woman then repeat steps 1-7 as needed!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------

